# Share your Pictures of 2010



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey everybody...was thinking why don't we post some of the cool pictures we have taken during 2010. Farm, farm shows, farm trips, County/State 4-H fairs, livestock, etc. So share away...Here are a few for a start...

View attachment 1122
View attachment 1121
View attachment 1119
View attachment 1118


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

View attachment 1125
View attachment 1124
View attachment 1123
View attachment 1126


First, when we started it was with just the pickup and trailer in the photo....

Second, is my back yard with kind of a neat sky...

The thrid is a stack we made on the road, coulden't get the big trailer into the field, so we did some shuffeling. Cars didn't know what to think.

And last, my grandpa at 80 will still haul a load or two for us now and a gain.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Raking 2nd cut on part of a field.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Dolphin, Was curious where you got that photo.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Off a satellite.







I just happened to be out there raking when she flew over.

Use Google maps to find your place, then switch to satellite view.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I had my daughter to upload some of our pictures around the farm. She is trying to teach me how to use the computer. 
The pictures are in the photo section. 
kyfred


----------

